# The pleasures of a good circle cutting jig



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

One of the things about being a bit more proficient as a woodworker is how things that used to be complicated are now much simpler.

Last fall I made a bandsaw circle cutting jig to cut out the opt of a craftsman table I built. Tonight, I needed to cut out two 19 7/8" circular pieces of OSB for the separator I am going to try on my dust collector. Cut two pieces of 19 7/8" OSB, drilled a small hole in the centers, put a cut-off nail on the mark for a 19 7/8" circle on my jig, slid the two pieces onto the pin one after another, and the two pieces couldn't have fit better as reinforcement for the lid. The sit just on the small lip that remains after cutting out the middle of the lid with a jig saw.

All quick and easy thanks to a well-thought out, but simple jig.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, you need an accurate way to cut circles. I happen to use a router jig, but either way works well.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Yep, you need an accurate way to cut circles. I happen to use a router jig, but either way works well.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Me too. That way, if I want to put a fancy edge on my new, circular piece I just cut, I just have to swap bits. The better dust collection on my router is motivation, as well.

I made a lazy susan to spin my work piece when cutting circles. That way my vacuum hose and power cord do not get all tied up in a knot trying to cut a circle.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

My brother used to work in a cabinet shop. He admired the shop owner because he could make a jig for anything. He felt that the key to being a good woodworker was knowing how to make jigs.

BJ


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

How about some pictures of your band saw circle cutting jig….


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Ask and ye shall receive . . .

I tend to make jigs out of scrap-looks like I used this once under a piece I stained. So, this is not a looker.

This is probably as simple a circle-cutting jig as one can make. Does the job for me.

Two cleats on bottom placed to clamp on band saw.
ruler so I can easily size the right placement for the pin.
snipped-off nail as center point.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

double post


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

My father was doing some home renos and needed two circles of mdf to cover a hole. I made them with a jig just like yours and he was so amazed that they were perfectly round and the exact measurement he asked for. At first I was glad with his reaction, then I started to wonder what he had thought of my woodworking skills to be so amazed with the results I gave him…


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Had I not had this jig, I would have spent 3 hours cutting it out, then trying to get it just the right size, then screwing it up, then making another one, then . . .


----------

